# A couple pictures... Snake and a Duck.



## Handgunner (May 20, 2005)

Here's a snake we found on the side of the road as he was about to cross.  I'm not sure what kind he is, but he's non-poisonous... I'm thinking swamp snake?  Stretched out I'm guess he'd go probably 5'. He was a big snake.


----------



## Handgunner (May 20, 2005)

Here's a duck we found sitting on a log....


----------



## pendy (May 21, 2005)

*Delton*

Now that is a big snake.


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2005)

Aunt Bea...

The wife HATES them with a passion.  Surprises me she even let me take a picture of it!


----------



## pendy (May 21, 2005)

*Delton*

I'm not afraid of snakes but I'mscared to death of mice and I live on a farm.


----------



## bilgerat (May 21, 2005)

*king snake*

heres your snake
http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC/snakes/Lam_get.html


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 21, 2005)

I vote Chicken Snake which is commonly know as a species of the Rat Snake.


----------



## leo (May 21, 2005)

*Good looking pic's Delton*

thanks for sharing


----------



## 6wheeler (May 21, 2005)

*Rat snake*

My vote is for rat snake also.

Rat Snake 
Elaphe obsoleta

Common. Rat snakes are found in a wide variety of habitats, but are most common in wooded or swampy areas. Adults frequently attain lengths of more than 4 ft. Coastal forms are olive with 4 dark stripes on the back; inland specimens range from black to light gray or brown with darker blotches and have a light belly with dark blotches. They feed on birds and their eggs as well as rodents, such as rats, mice, and squirrels. Known as the “chicken snake” in farming areas because they will readily eat chicks and chicken eggs, rat snakes also enter barns in search of mice and rats. Like corn snakes, they are very good climbers.

http://www.uga.edu/srel/snake-5.htm


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 21, 2005)

Seen a bunch of rat snakes but don't recall seeing that pattern before.       They do come in color variations.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bilgerat (May 21, 2005)

might be a rat snake , heres some pics from the same site
http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC/snakes/Ela_obs.html


----------



## HT2 (May 21, 2005)

*I know what kind of snake it would have been if'n I was there...............*

_A DEAD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!_      

Maybe it's a good snake.........But, to me..........There ain't no such a thang.........


----------



## gacowboy (May 21, 2005)

Great Pictures, Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2005)

That`s a gray rat snake, commonly refered to as an oak snake or white oak runner.


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2005)

Anyone know what kind of duck that is?

~*Mental Note*~
Delton really needs to get a bird/waterfowl/snake/wildlife species indentification book.

I know what a deer, hog, rabbit, squirrel, and turkey is... and that's all I hunt.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 21, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Anyone know what kind of duck that is?
> 
> ~*Mental Note*~
> Delton really needs to get a bird/waterfowl/snake/wildlife species indentification book.
> ...


It's a wood duck drake.  
Incredibly beautiful ducks....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## quak shot (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, and tasty too!


----------



## gabowman (May 21, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> _A DEAD ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Maybe it's a good snake.........But, to me..........There ain't no such a thang.........



I'm with HT2 on this one. Only good snake is a DEAD one.      

GB


----------



## Timberman (May 21, 2005)

> Delton really needs to get a bird/waterfowl/snake/wildlife species indentification book.



Don't get rash Big D. When you said swamp snake I knew what it was. A rose(or snake) by any other name is still a rose(or snake)...


----------



## Beehaw (May 21, 2005)

I think the snake is a pine snake.  Check this link:
http://www.snakesandfrogs.com/scra/snakes/images/flpine.jpg


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2005)

I'm glad someone did~


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2005)

Here's another picture of it... stretched out... maybe you can see the markings better?


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2005)

Looks to be just a dark-phased rat snake, that lives in a swamp, near and oak tree, borded by a pine thicket... that thinks it's the king...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 22, 2005)

*King Snake*

Dang where were you that looks like the one that shared my camper at Rum Creek huntin Club in Monroe county  I never had the heart to kill her she kept the mice and rats away


----------



## Snakeman (May 22, 2005)

Gray rat snake.  Commonly called an oak snake.

Yellow rat snakes are commonly called chicken snakes.  They have yellow and black or brown stripes that run the length of their body.

Red rat snakes are also called corn snakes.

All versions of the rat snake are almost impossible to tell apart when young.  It takes at least one, sometimes two or three sheddings to be able to determine which ones are which.

The Snakeman


----------



## Handgunner (May 22, 2005)

I guess the authority on the subject has spoken. 

Thanks Snakeman....

PS -- Bailey our JRT found one this morning about 5' long at the back door this morning.  The wife found it also...........................................................


----------



## the HEED! (May 23, 2005)

*Definitely a Rat Snake (Chicken Snake)*

I caught one similar in size and kept it a while, ornorey little critters, he bit me alot when I handled him!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 23, 2005)

"All snakes are copperheadedwaterrattlers & when one encounters them, it is time to flee!"-Lewis Grizzard


----------



## Sling (May 23, 2005)

I think I grabbed one of those babies last year in a bag of pinestraw. Hair instantly went grey.


----------



## Sling (May 23, 2005)

*Which sub sp. is this?*

Snakeman, what subspecies is this one? I was told a yellow rat but they also said it was not often seen in Central Georgia.


----------



## Snakeman (May 24, 2005)

Sling, looks more like a gray rat snake to me.  Not enough "yellow" and the dark blotches are too pronounced.

Here are some good pictures of rat snakes.
Rat Snakes 

The Snakeman


----------



## Bucky T (May 26, 2005)

Snakeman is right on the money.

It' interesting how the young of all the subspecies look about identical.  Like a grey ratsnake, but the markings are highly visible.  I caught a juvenile black rat snake the other day.  He was about 2 ft long and his markings were getting faded.

I caught a monster yellow rat snake in S.C. years ago.  He was easlily 6' long.  He wrapped his body from my wrist all the way up to my shoulder.  He was squeezing me something awful!  My fingertips were starting to turn blue.  I told my buddy to pull out his lighter and put the flame on the tip of his nose.  I wasn't letting go of him, because I didn't feel like him opening my hand up!!  My buddy touched the flame to the tip of his nose and he loosened his coils.  My buddy unwrapped the snake off of my arm, and we let him go unharmed, well he may have had a slight blister on the tip of his nose!!

Tommy


----------



## Sling (May 27, 2005)

OK, how about the pics I posted 5/23? That snake was 5ft+. They both ended up in a pecan tree, the smaller one (3ft) about thirty minutes later.  But the markings are different.


----------



## Bucky T (May 27, 2005)

Sling,

That's a young yellow rat snake.  They are actually fairly common in South Georgia.  He's starting to loose his baby marking and is getting his grown marking's.  Those stripes you see going down the length of his body.

Tommy


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 27, 2005)

Nice pics deltie.

Jim


----------

